# Truck stickers?



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I bought a new truck a few months ago. The other day, my daughter surprised me with a question. she asked me what stickers I was going to put on it? She has my hand-me-down 4 runner and was wanting to put some of her stickers on it and remove the small TU sticker and a small one for a fishing rod brand I have. TBH, I hadn't thought about it, but I guess I want to "properly" deck out the truck. So I'm asking for suggestions.

Should I get one of those stickers of a mule deer buck that looks more like an Irish elk, with a caption like "bone collector" underneath? Neither side of the political aisle is giving me the warm fuzzies right now, so Trump flags or Bernie stickers are a No Bueno. What about stickers for fly gear like Simms, Sage, or Nilla's favorite, Patagonia? Would I be viewed as a hypocrite if I stepped out and fished with spinning gear? There are no causes Du jour or local issues or features that move my needle. How do I fit in? 

What do you guys have?


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I've never been much on telling people about myself through stickers on my truck. I'd say if you want a sticker on it then pick one and put it where you like it. Just remember that you're unlikely to get positive reinforcement from any sticker you put on. These days everyone is offended and they're not afraid to mess you stuff up when it's unguarded.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

No stickers.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I don’t love the stickers, personally. I don’t hate them as bad as I hate Patagonia, so I think you’re still safe with me!

If you’re going to do one or should be a white bass.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> No stickers.


Amen!

Unless you bought a F--d! Then you want to draw attention away for the fact that you weren't smart enough to buy a real truck. Lots of stickers needed then.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> If you’re going to do one or should be a white bass.



Where would I get a white bass? I've only seen trout stickers, often with "catch and release" in block letters in the middle. 

For that matter, where do guys get those silly "Irish elk" mule deer stickers?


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Get one with the tyrannosaurus rex that says your stick family tasted yummy.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Or one that shows support for the military.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

Only need a Hoyt Archery and a G5 sticker the rest is up to you. 🤠


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Where would I get a white bass?





https://fishindecals.com/products/white-bass-decal-sticker


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Start a new trend with a sticker that has meaning to you....No need to get one that other trucks are sporting. Something like "Lost and Found" with a photo you've taken of a lake with your kick boat in the morning steam rising from the lake.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Great input, everyone. A couple of comments. 



Vanilla said:


> https://fishindecals.com/products/white-bass-decal-sticker


I had no idea that white bass were so popular. The web link says they are sold out. Also, shouldn't the sticker have some sort of preachy moral imperative as well, like "Harvest all you want. Help the June sucker"  



DreadedBowHunter said:


> Only need a Hoyt Archery and a G5 sticker the rest is up to you. 🤠


Does a Hoyt sticker fit on the back window of the truck with the big "Irish Elk" sized deer sticker? 



taxidermist said:


> Start a new trend with a sticker that has meaning to you....No need to get one that other trucks are sporting. Something like "Lost and Found" with a photo you've taken of a lake with your kick boat in the morning steam rising from the lake.



Now we are talking! Love this!!!😍😍


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> I had no idea that white bass were so popular. The web link says they are sold out. Also, shouldn't the sticker have some sort of preachy moral imperative as well, like "Harvest all you want. Help the June sucker"


Nope, it should say, “Vanilla, fish here”









White Bass Sticker by William Lee


Millions of unique designs by independent artists. Find your thing.




www.redbubble.com





4 different size options here.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nilla, maybe we need to get something for your ride, like...

"This vehicle stops on redds."


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I always figured your truck would have a sticker promoting your profession - something along the lines of:










Or


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Nilla, maybe we need to get something for your ride, like...
> 
> "This vehicle stops on redds."


It is about time for the annual “Stomp the redds” bash on the Provo.You going to join me?


----------



## salmotrutta81 (Jun 24, 2008)

Get whatever is genuinely you.! Just please, don't get a [email protected] Hush sticker 😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> It is about time for the annual “Stomp the redds” bash on the Provo.You going to join me?



Should be just a few weeks away. Egg season is one of my favorite "fly" times of the year. 



CPAjeff said:


> I always figured your truck would have a sticker promoting your profession - something along the lines of:


Those are cute, but actually a no Bueno. We are booked out so far currently that additional promotion in unneeded, and those types of stickers condemn one to be constantly badgered by strangers for free professional advice.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Have the saying "A day at the Spa" with a photo kicking around the pond.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I go generic. I don't like advertising for all those companies that I really don't like. Right now, I have a sticker I bought from Dead Horse Point gift shop -- it's in a petroglyph style of native people rowing a canoe.

I also have one of those *ΜOΛΩΝ ΛΑΒΕ *stickers in my window too -- It's a bit tired, and needs to be replaced with something else. I have a nice rainbow trout sticker -- but I'm hesitant to put up a "rainbow" sticker. Maybe the rainbow + *ΜOΛΩΝ ΛΑΒΕ *together would make it OK?


If I could find one of those redd stomping stickers, I'd go with it...


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

And just so we are clear, there is also the option to do nothing.

You do not HAVE to put a sticker in your window. A few years ago a neighbor put a BYU sticker on my truck. It only lasted a day until I saw it. That’s the longest a sticker has been on any vehicle I own, other than my oil change reminder.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> And just so we are clear, there is also the option to do nothing.
> 
> You do not HAVE to put a sticker in your window. A few years ago a neighbor put a BYU sticker on my truck. It only lasted a day until I saw it. That’s the longest a sticker has been on any vehicle I own, other than my oil change reminder.



Of course, and that may be the most likely outcome. There is a notable "tongue in cheek" component to this thread. 

That said, wouldn't it be sweet to sport a "redd stomping" sticker or some other offering close to your heart?

Also, I'm not always the sharpest tool in the shed but what does *ΜOΛΩΝ ΛΑΒΕ* mean?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Also, I'm not always the sharpest tool in the shed but what does *ΜOΛΩΝ ΛΑΒΕ* mean?


"Come and Take them" Latin, referring to weapons confiscation.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I generally dislike stickers, but these look decent:





__





American Flag Mountain Vinyl Decal Sticker Set of 2 Mountain - Etsy


This sale is for 2 vinyl decals. One flag will be reversed image. Choose you color and size and i will be happy to make if for you.. VINYL- Vinyl used is professional grade indoor/outdoor 5-7 year non fading vinyl. All decals can be applied to almost any solid, smooth surface. ( Windows, vehicle




www.etsy.com














-DallanC


----------

